

Falcon 9 Reusable 1000m Fin Flight - geetee
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgLBIdVg3EM

======
sj4nz
What amazes me is how little shudder there is while the rocket is firing.

------
guiambros
Love the cows at the end, hanging there as if nothing was happening :-)

